# Tires for loader tractor



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

Hey all, it's been quite a while since I posted. I've been pretty busy with school and my internship at JBS this summer. Haying has been slow, have had a good run of bad luck. I had to replace one of the rear tires on my loader tractor as the old one literally went flat overnight just sitting, had a big slice in the side wall. I put on a Firestone Super All Trac II 23 on a new rim with Rimguard. I plan on doing the same for the other side soon. My question is on the front tires, it currently has Goodyear 4 ribs. They are getting a bit weathered and I figured I might change them since I'm doing the rears. Would I be best off with 4 ribs or 3 ribs? Or is there a better alternative? It's a '69 JD 2020 gas 2wd I use for cleaning pens and moving my 4x4 round bales. I've had the 4 ribs slip on me in the mud, more so with a load and when turning. I don't know if different tires will change that or if that's just the nature of the beast. Any recommendations?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Three rib should be better in mud, but will flex to death sooner than a four rib.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the 3 rib will give better turning traction - on the ground. The center rib I think is usually higher than the other 2, letting it sink deeper in the ground for side traction. The 4 ribs that I see pictures of looks like all ribs are close to the same height, making better floatation.

4 would be better for pavement, 3 better for mud, etc. Keep in mind 3 ribs will also make more marks in a smooth yard/field.

Clear as mud?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have to agree on a three rib tearing sod or a hayfield up more, I personally like the four rib on all my haying tractors.

I'm actually running ten ply 12.00x15 implement tires on my loader tractor, a lot easier on the hayfield and even with all the added weight on the rear end it's worthless in the mud so steering is the least of your concerns.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The difference between three and 4 ribs in tearing up your fields is significant. I wanted 3 rib on my baler tractor but the dealer convinced me to go with 4s and I am glad he did. Fours do enough damage. 3s would be better in mud but you do have individual brakes if you need them and I agree with the comment on 3s flexing under full loader weight. I would go with the 4s.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Another option is used truck tires. Sidewall rating is much higher then ag tires so they don't roll as much when carring bales with the loader. If you find something wider & the right tread pattern it will float better in mud & may catch better to turn. Also don't rut as bad in soft fields.......but they won't look right if your tractor is too purdy & clean, & the neighors may think your a hillbilly....

For ag tires though, I agree with the 4 rib. Thats what I have on mine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Fowllife said:


> Another option is used truck tires. Sidewall rating is much higher then ag tires so they don't roll as much when carring bales with the loader. If you find something wider & the right tread pattern it will float better in mud & may catch better to turn. Also don't rut as bad in soft fields.......but they won't look right if your tractor is too purdy & clean, & the neighors may think your a hillbilly....
> 
> For ag tires though, I agree with the 4 rib. Thats what I have on mine.


We used to use bias ply 16.5's on the front of our backhoe, after buying the backhoe we had tons of overgrown fencerows to either push back or remove and it seemed like it was mostly the front tires that found that old t post or piece of scrap metal. Ruin one and run to town to one of the local garages and pick another bald truck tire up for a replacement. Backhoe is light enough on the front that even the three ribs we have on it now don't steer worth a crap in mud or snow.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fowllife said:


> .......but they won't look right if your tractor is too purdy & clean, & the neighors may think your a hillbilly....


What the hell is that supposed to mean?  

Regards, Mike


----------



## TheFastMan_2 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I guess I will stick with the four ribs for a while longer then. How is the track record on the SAT IIs? I didn't have a lot of time to do much research on them before I bought them, it looks like they replaced the old field&road tire. I had some off brands on there which were a long bar which overlapped in the middle. The SAT IIs don't overlap and have shorter bars, but have more bars.

No worries either, it is not the purdiest tractor on the block!


----------

